
Iran Unhinged: Regime Threatens to Raze Tel Aviv and Haifa to the Ground - tomerbd
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43313/iran-unhinged-regime-threatens-raze-tel-aviv-and-josh-hammer
======
Bucephalus355
I’ve been to Israel and really like the county. That being said I also have
enormous respect for the Iranians, and consider it an incredible country. If
relations between the US and Iran were even somewhat stable I have no doubt it
would be the model of the mid/near east. I also suspect that it’s hardliners
would be a lot less empowered, but then again we’d never know that because the
US has not even attempted a different strategy since the days of Jimmy Carter
(but there have been many attempts by smart US politicians).

Kind of weird how we ended up here. Shia Islam is comparatively speaking the
more peaceful of the two main Islamic groups (e.g. ISIS which is Sunni wants
to kill all Shias, which was something even Bin Laden thought was crazy). Also
I think it has been argued pretty convincingly that the shouts of “Death to
America” in Tehran is really a mistranslation / exaggeration.

Israel has more to fear from Saudi/Sunni incompetence in managing the Middle
East than it does in Iran, a country that has managed a decent amount of
stability in the face of _overwhelming_ sanctions and the Arab Spring.

------
luckylion
What's unhinged about that?

Threat of retaliation has been a defensive doctrine since forever. I'm sure
they'd love to add Washington, NYC etc to the list, but Iran doesn't have the
capabilities, so they just target Israel instead, knowing that Tel Aviv and
Haifa aren't far behind DC/NYC in concerns for the US govt.

